# Hello....Wanted to share my music channel I just started on Youtube.



## Arkitorture

I am a true free spirit. Being charming, independent, energetic and compassionate. Knowing how to relax, and being perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often drives my music with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends.

Being in the mix also gives me a chance to connect emotionally with others through music, giving them cherished insight into what motivates myself, friends and colleagues. Everyone should take the time to recognize and express their feelings, and their empathy and sociability make that a natural conversation topic.

I spend a lot of time exploring feelings and ideas before they find something that rings true becomes a musical melody. I hope to establish a place in this world, through my imagination, empathy and courage are likely to produce incredible sounds and music that resonates with others.

I figured I would start sharing on musical forum first to expose my creations to others with like minds I hope.

Well my channel is below and feel free to comment or let me know your thoughts.

Thanks in advance.
M

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtuVsGsuVBD_CiElj41bd5w


----------



## Pugg

> I am a true free spirit. Being charming, independent, energetic and compassionate. Knowing how to relax, and being perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often drives my music with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends.


I like your self confidence and your music also.
Welcome to TalkCalssical by the way.


----------



## Arkitorture

Thanks and yes it can be a bit nerve racking. Please share if you like to others who might want to discover it. My biggest goal would be to write a score for a tv drama or film. Maybe someday I will get to accomplish my dream.


----------



## DYATHON

Nice works , you should to work on composition style and to find better virtual instruments , but is a great start : ) Good luck : )


----------



## athrun200

Arkitorture said:


> I am a true free spirit. Being charming, independent, energetic and compassionate. Knowing how to relax, and being perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often drives my music with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends.
> 
> Being in the mix also gives me a chance to connect emotionally with others through music, giving them cherished insight into what motivates myself, friends and colleagues. Everyone should take the time to recognize and express their feelings, and their empathy and sociability make that a natural conversation topic.
> 
> I spend a lot of time exploring feelings and ideas before they find something that rings true becomes a musical melody. I hope to establish a place in this world, through my imagination, empathy and courage are likely to produce incredible sounds and music that resonates with others.
> 
> I figured I would start sharing on musical forum first to expose my creations to others with like minds I hope.
> 
> Well my channel is below and feel free to comment or let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtuVsGsuVBD_CiElj41bd5w


Nice music.
I am curious about your workflow. How do you compose? Do you start with the music notation software such as Sibelius, or do you play the piano part right into DAW and add strings and other instrument?

Also, are you a piano player? I notice that most of your compositions contain piano.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Arkitorture said:


> I am a true free spirit. Being charming, independent, energetic and compassionate. Knowing how to relax, and being perfectly capable of switching from a passionate, driven idealist in the workplace to that imaginative and enthusiastic free spirit on the dance floor, often drives my music with a suddenness that can surprise even their closest friends.
> 
> Being in the mix also gives me a chance to connect emotionally with others through music, giving them cherished insight into what motivates myself, friends and colleagues. Everyone should take the time to recognize and express their feelings, and their empathy and sociability make that a natural conversation topic.
> 
> I spend a lot of time exploring feelings and ideas before they find something that rings true becomes a musical melody. I hope to establish a place in this world, through my imagination, empathy and courage are likely to produce incredible sounds and music that resonates with others.
> 
> I figured I would start sharing on musical forum first to expose my creations to others with like minds I hope.
> 
> Well my channel is below and feel free to comment or let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> M
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtuVsGsuVBD_CiElj41bd5w


You can try my Youtube channel too but no guarantees that anyone will like it

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1L405XdT5v5wHbZld1dPtQ


----------



## Pugg

DYATHON said:


> Nice works , you should to work on composition style and to find better virtual instruments , but is a great start : ) Good luck : )


Always nice to see a new member, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------

